# Problemas con eagle. Inconsistencias.



## Soto_dk (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola Compañeros.

Estoy diseñando con Eagle 4.16 y tengo un problema. Ensamblando la placa decidí cambiar algunos componentes y ahora no me deja ni ponerlos ni recuperar los anteriores. 

Lei por ahi que el problema de inconsistencias es solucionable pero no tengo ni idea y le he dado mil vueltas pero nada.

Alguna ayuda o sugerencia?

Tambien os quiero dejar otra consulta. La placa que diseño ahora tiene varias partes iguales. dado que no puedo clonarlas (por el backannotation) pensé en montar los componentes unos encima de otros y moverlos pero me agrupa tambien los inferiores. ¿Es posible crear una capa intermedia para dicho fin y que no transpase la selección? ¿Alguien trabaja de otra manera.

Espero puedan ayudarme. Muchas gracias e antemano y saludos

Soto DK


----------



## Humano (Oct 29, 2009)

¿Editaste primero el componente en el esquemático? Siempre debes empezar por ahí.

Da más detalles de qué hiciste.

Sobre lo de copiar y pegar trozos de circuitos, lo hice hace tiempo. Tengo que mirar unos apuntes que me hice y mañana te lo posteo. Creo que copiar entre capas debe ser idéntico a copiar de un proyecto a otro. Aunque la regla de oro es copiar siempre en el  esquemático antes de pasar a la placa. Mañana te lo confirmo. ¡Tenía truco!


----------



## Soto_dk (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola!

Sin en un principio hice el cambio en el esquema pero Eagle no lo entiende. Recuerdo que anteriormente cambié algunas cosas y no tuve problema.
No Se que puede estar pasando.

PD: A ver si me puedes esplicar como clonar partes del board directamente o como hacer que las capas separen componentes unos de otros. La verdad esque tardo mil dias en hacer una Board.

Un Saludo y gracias


----------



## Humano (Oct 30, 2009)

¿De cuántas capas es el proyecto que estás haciendo?

Sí. En Eagle al principio es una frustación copiar y pegar, por ejemplo dos trozos de circuito distintos ficheros en uno.

*Para empezar es al revés de como te dije antes. *(ups) La lógica aquí falla.

*PRIMERO HAY QUE COPIAR/PEGAR EN LA PLACA Y LUEGO EN EL ESQUEMÁTICO*, si lo haces al revés, el programa creará automáticamente los componentes en la placa y no habrá forma de copiarlos de otro sitio.

En la placa (.brd) y con el fichero de esquemático (.sch) CERRADO seguir los pasos: 
1. Usar herramienta GROUP TOOL y seleccionar el trozo a copiar.
2. Seleccionar Cut o Copy (tijeras o muñequito doble)
3. Hacer click de nuevo con el botón derecho en el trozo a copiar y seleccionar Copy:group o Cut:group dependiendo de lo que se seleccionó antes.

Luego, ir a donde se quiera pegar: otra placa, otra capa o misma placa y capa. Si es otra placa cerrar la de origen antes de abrir la nueva. Allí seleccionar Paste

Luego, repetir el mismo proceso para copiar el trozo de esquemático correspondiente a los componentes copiados en la placa.

Para evitar problemas de inconsistencias asegurarse de que el trozo de placa y esquemático tienen los mismos componentes, y si se copian más de 2 trozos, seguir el mismo orden al copiar en el esquemático que el que usó para la placa.


----------



## Soto_dk (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok muchas gracias. Ahora voy a crear boards a velocidad de vertigo.

Por cierto, sabrias decirme alg ode las inconsistencias. Estoy desesperado porque como no pueda arreglarlo me temo que tendré que rehacer el Board entero y me costó lo mio.

Alguna sugerencia.

Un Saludo.

PD: Tengo la posibilidad de usar 5.4 en un pc de un amigo. Es posible que en esta version todo ande más facil?


----------



## Humano (Oct 30, 2009)

Mmmm, bájate la 5.6 que está en la página web del fabricante.

http://www.cadsoft.de/

Sobre el tema de las inconsistencias tendrás que examinar los componentes uno a uno. Hay algo que no está igual en la placa y esquemático. ¿¿¿Tan grande es el proyecto??? Yo subdividiría el proyecto hasta aislar el fallo. Es decir, hazte una copia de los ficheros para trabajar sobre copia y empieza a borrar cosas del .brd y .sch hasta que veas que la inconsistencia desaparece.


----------



## Ferny (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola

El tema de las inconsistencias es porque has cerrado la board y has modificado el esquemático. Si tienes los dos abiertos a la vez no pasa nada, pues cualquier cambio que hagas en el esquemático se refleja inmediatamente en la board. El problema es que cierres ésta y luego añadas algo al esquemático, a partir de ahí dejan de estar sincronizados 

Me ha pasado varias veces y nunca conseguí solucionarlo elegantemente. Lo que hice unas veces fue rehacer la PCB (porque me llevaba poco tiempo) y otra vez en la board fui añadiendo los componentes faltantes a mano (lo mismo que añadí en el esquemático, lo volví a hacer en la board, dándoles el mismo nombre)

Un saludo


----------



## Soto_dk (Oct 30, 2009)

Hola!

Gracias por vuestro aporte, la verdad es que la próxima vez os juro que no me va a pasar.ops:

Me da mucha pereza volver a empezar y demás porque es un proyecto grande y lo tengo acabado
o al menos eso creía.

En un foro de Todopic lei que hay algun tio por ahi que tiene un script que soluciona este problema.
¿Tenéis alguna idea al respecto?

De todas formas he probado a hacerlo manualmente y me es imposible. Es como si no se acordara de nada. 

Supongo que la placa al estar ya en inconsistencia nbo deja modificar nada porque estoy probando a hacerlo bien y tampoco me deja.

Un Saludo

Por cierto!

Es posible crear algun tipo de capa o dibujo que el group no transpase más que a los componentes encima de esta? Digamos que podria hacer esto para ir poniendo componentes similares unos encima de otros para crear una seccion igual a la de abajo y luego moverla para poder ponerla en su lugar.

No se, es una idea. Si alguien sugiere alguna otra opcion estaría encantado por que seria buenisimo 
ya que los componentes del esquemático están ya puestos

Un Saludo


----------



## Selkir (Jun 9, 2014)

Hola amigos.

Escribo aquí para no abrir otro tema similar.

Resulta que hoy me dispuse a abrir el esquemático de un proyecto y lo abrí bien, sin ningún problema. Lo único que hice fue centrar los esquemas y ya está.
Luego abrí el PCB para comprobar que todo estuviese correcto y lo cerré todo.

Más tarde lo volví a abrir el esquema para imprimirlo en .pdf, lo cerré y todo bien, pero al comprobar el .pdf me di cuenta que solo imprimí una hoja y no las 3 en la que lo tengo hecho. Así que me dispuse a abrir de nuevo el esquemático para hacerlo bien y ya no me deja abrirlo desde entonces. Me da un error diciendo "Error while reading file C:/...".
He borrado el PCB y el otro documento que se crea (creo que es un .txt) y nada, sigo sin poder abrirlo.

¿Hay alguna manera de conseguir restaurar el archivo)

Estoy utilizando la versión 5.9.0 professional


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2014)

Parece un error de lectura en disco, o que por algún motivo haya quedado corrupto.

Podrias intentar abrirlo en otra máquina . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 9, 2014)

Eagle ¿ No hace un archivo de respaldo automáticamente ?

En caso afirmativo, abre el respaldo

Aclaro: "No conozco Eagle"


----------



## J2C (Jun 9, 2014)

Tiene un sistema de autoguardado el Eagle cada cierto tiempo que se puede definir o toma el especificado por defecto (default), pero .....         lo guarda con el mismo nombre que fue abierto tanto en PCB como en Schematic.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mcrven (Jun 10, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Tiene un sistema de autoguardado el Eagle cada cierto tiempo que se puede definir o toma el especificado por defecto (default), pero .....         lo guarda con el mismo nombre que fue abierto tanto en PCB como en Schematic.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Les dejo esta indicación, fogonazo y JuanKa...

Eagle no hace UN RESPALDO, sino un montón de ellos. Cada vez que se cambia de esquemático a PCB o viceversa, guarda el actual y, cuando regresa lo hace sobre uno nuevo. Siempre se está trabajando sobre un archivo con el título original que uno ha fijado y respalda con el mismo título, asociado a una secuencia numerada.

Si se pierde un archivo o se corrompe, se abre el respaldo anterior y solo se pierden los últimos cambios.

Les pongo una imagen de la carpeta Eagle, una de tantas.


----------



## Selkir (Jun 10, 2014)

mcrven, si que me salen todos esos archivos, pero intento abrirlos y nada, se abre el panel de control del Eagle y un .txt codificado.

No se si habrá alguna otra manera, sino ya me veo haciendo el proyecto otra vez desde cero


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2014)

Selkir dijo:


> mcrven, si que me salen todos esos archivos, pero intento abrirlos y nada, se abre el panel de control del Eagle y un .txt codificado.
> 
> No se si habrá alguna otra manera, sino ya me veo haciendo el proyecto otra vez desde cero



Si no puedes abrir *ninguno* de los archivos, tal vez el problema se encuentre en el propio Eagle, intenta reinstalarlo. 

¿ Puedes abrir archivos antiguos, pero de otros proyectos ?


----------



## zopilote (Jun 10, 2014)

Se puede acceder a los archivos anteriores con solo modificando su terminacion, ejemplo si hay inconsistencias solo se tiene que renombrar los archivos de respaldo con terminacion *ejemplo.s#5* por *ejemplo.sch* y lo mismo con el archivo del board *ejemplo.b#5* cambiandole a *ejemplo.brd*  .


----------



## Selkir (Jun 10, 2014)

Me abro todos los otros archivos que tengo en el programa, incluso los de ese mismo proyecto.

Provare lo que dice Zopilote a ver a que pasa.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 10, 2014)

zopilote dijo:


> Se puede acceder a los archivos anteriores con solo modificando su terminacion, ejemplo si hay inconsistencias solo se tiene que renombrar los archivos de respaldo con terminacion *ejemplo.s#5* por *ejemplo.sch* y lo mismo con el archivo del board *ejemplo.b#5* cambiandole a *ejemplo.brd*  .



Así mismo es, tal como zopilote indica. Solo que cuando cambies ejemplo: *ejemplo.s#5* lo cambias a *ejemplo-5.sch* y el *ejemplo.b#5, *lo cambias a
*ejemplo-5.brd.* O sea, el número que se ve después del punto se traslada delante de él para mantener el orden en el cual fue registrado. 
Esto es para evitar que digas "Sí" cuanto pregunte si vas a sobreescribir el archivo *ejemplo.sch*.

Siempre alerta y con mucho cuidado cuando se hacen estas operaciones. Trasladen toda su información a un directorio alterno, dejando intactos los originales. Concluido el trabajo, solo el último archivo *.sch y *.brd, son necesarios.

Suerte y saludos a todos:


----------



## Selkir (Jun 11, 2014)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Hice justamente eso de cambiar el nombre del archivo y ahora va todo perfecto.


----------

